# 60L : set up & evolution



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all !!

here my new tank, a 60L (60*30*35), it replace my old 54L

description : 
filtration : eden 501 300L/H
+ 600L/H
lighting : 3*18W (2 biolux + 1 aquastar)

plants : hemianthus micranthemoides, hemianthus callitrichoides cuba, rotala rotundifolia, rotala indica, rotala sp. green, rotala nanjenshan, ludwigia arcuata, pogostemon helferi, blyxa japonica, eleocharis acicularis, potamogeton gayi, didiplis diandra, cryptocoryne parva

fish and shrimps : red cherry + bororas maculatus, corydoras pygmaeus, guppy.

and now the report (warning for 56K)

set up of the substrate (Aquacare, Tropica)


After that : a mixture of black quartz and flourite. Two reasons of that mix : it allows me to make thicker floor because I did not have a lot of flourite, and the mix is good looking I think ^^ 


The flourite is set, to finish a final mix with black quartz


The mix is done ! and the adjustment too


So i can put watter ... oh my god, the flourite cloud the tank !!


It's good now, I can push my fish in the tank !


So I can start the planting... but it cloud again the tank, enjoy the flourite ^^


After a night ... and the add of small stones ...




12 days later :



today (19 days later) :









I'm thinking about removing the rotala rotundifolia and replace it by rotala indica !

I'm waiting about critique and advices

ps : please excuse my english !


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice layout! One point - it might just be me, but I think it would look nicer with sand in the open foreground area rather than the flourite.

Tom


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thanks for your comment.
I hesitate with the position of the HC and the visible flourite ...


----------



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks very nice.

I see that you don't give CO2. Maybe you should start thinkig about it in nearest future.

Maybe you should considere some plant with bigger flakes (some dark green).
Maybe, to try to move rotala rotundifolia closer to the middle of aquarium.
Try to "open" a little bit setup. 

All the best with setup.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very pretty! It has a carefree feel with the comical guppies and delicate Bororas.
The textures seem to lose each other a bit, IMO. But I think once everything really grows in, it'll be spectacular. Nice work hideki!!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thank you all !!

about the Co2 I've forgot this point, but I give co2 in this tank, no soucy !!

about the guppy, I had to give them, but I did'nt find anyone ...


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

must say its quite good growth for just a 19days tank.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

How do you hold your HC down?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Very nice start! Are you planning on letting the HC grow across the foreground, or are you going to keep it confined to what it's attached to now?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great looking tank there!

Drew


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thanks all for your comments 

about the HC I'm thinking about keeping it to it's place, just enlarge it a little ...

to missy B : the HC is hold by planting it in the foreground ... or I did'nt understand your question ?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,

here some news about this tank. After an invasion of algae, the tank start up gain :


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

some news, it grows quietly ^^





bonus :



Some videos HERE.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful! I love how all the delicate textures make it look busy, but still wonderful blended.

Nice work!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all !

some news of this tank :















no algae ouuuuuf !!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thank you ^^

I think that the next time this tank would be finished, I have removed some HC and eleocharis on the foreground...


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking very good! The bright pinish plant on the right is the rotala rotundifolia if i am correct?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

sorry but you're wrong  

on the right side it's Rotala indica, but on the left side it's Rotala rotundifolia ...


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Simply AMazIng!~!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hello all !!

here some pics about this tank

the tank :





the center :



Rotala indica :



Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala sp green, Ludwigia arcuata :



the left side :



Rotala sp gren :



Some Red cherry :











sorry for the lot of pics rayer:


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Great perspective!
All your plants are in good health, please share us some experiences to defeat the algaes...
Thank!


----------



## Te-Nej (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,hideki!
Your tank looks very nice. I like it. Plants are beautiful.
What kind of fertilizer do you use?


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice looking setup!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thank you all  

about my experience to defeat the algaes :
- stop the fertilization during one week
- water changes every 2 days (10L)
- stop one light (the aquastar in my case)
- cut plants

about the fertilisation :
flourish + flourish iron + flourish excell + flourish potassium + dennerle A1 daily NPK + ECA + Green gain + phyton gin


soon : pics without the accessories ^^


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello !

Yeah !! I think I've got the final version !

With the white background I think it's better ... no ?





More information about this tank (if you understand french) : HERE.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful tank, I love the way your rotalas look, especially against the black background (really makes them stand out). I also prefer the black background because the white draws the eye to the exposed gravel at the front (I think again this has to do with how attractive the reds look against the black.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wonderful! The reds at the top make me think of the sun just setting. It's really beautiful!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Very beatiful! I also like the black background better.


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

Leonard said:


> Very beatiful! I also like the black background better.


Same here, I think the black or darker color will popout all your beautiful plant colors.
I like the blending colors/layers. simply beautiful!


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

C'est magnifique! 

That's about the extent of my French... I hope I can grow a tank like that someday.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all !! I'm not dead ^^

some news about this tank ...
I've put some utricularia in the HC, but I think we don't see it really good in the picture.

I think it's the latest pictures of this tank, I'm thinking about setting up a new version ^^

white background :



blue background :



black background :



So, which background do you prefer ?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I perfer the black!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

It is lovely! I like the black!


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Yupe black is nicer! Pops out better


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

What kind of tank do you have. I want a rimless tank but cannot afford an ADA.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank looks great! I agree with everyone else, the black really makes it stand out.


----------

